
Ubuntu convergence, part 1: Setting it up - bpierre
http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/convergence/2015/11/01/ubuntu-convergence-part-1/
======
FooDeFaFa
This tactic of your phone as your phone, laptop, and desktop is a possible way
that I see Microsoft gaining a substantial foothold in the mobile market
through its corporate presence. If Microsoft had such a product, IT
departments could give you a phone that you also use at your cubicle as your
PC and replaces an alternative corporate sponsored phone. In many
environments, you have to have a Windows machine, but their isn't enough lock-
in for Android or iPhone to avoid being pushed out by a single solution.

